# Does anybody have...



## MissKaylee* (Feb 17, 2006)

The MAC student kit !? If so could you please please please post a pic ! I'm thinking of getting one when I start my make up artistry program.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 21, 2006)

there isnt any pics of this even when u sign in on the pro site....thats what i read in another thread...allan


----------

